# what is it?



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

i've been seeing tracks lately in my back yard. not quite sure whats making them. what ever it is, it walks in a straight line, and the tracks are about 14"-16" apart. i don't think its a dog, was thinking maybe a coyote. any [email protected]


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Post a close up clear picture of them.


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

very good possibility it's a yote, if it's problem for you let me know I'm 45 minutes west of you. Was in contact with a farmer several years ago in the Norwalk area said property was cover end to end with coyote tracks. Work prohibited timing to go over there, their all I hunt any more. Hard pressed to find anything that provides the rush as the predator coming to the call. Go out and wack'em, and let us know how you done.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

And if Mrslippery needs help carrying them yotes back to his truck with his bad foot I'll help him.........LOL..........Take care..............Rich


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

Designated dragger, yep I like it. Hopefully we'll get to load you down next weekend. I belief the foot is OK now, I think that was just old age complaining after that hike you put Gary and me on at your place. Fresh snow on the ground, I belief I'm going to put the white suit on and go to the creek.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Cat tracks go in a straight line. Bobcat?

Brian


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2006)

Big Kitty Kitty. Here Kitty Kitty

Moose


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

we had about 4" of fresh snow last night, so the track is history. if i see it again, i'll get a pic.


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

look closely at the track and see if u can see claws. if its a sort of cat, there wont be claw marks cuz cats have retractable claws


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

Where you Rich, carried a 45lb. male from the creek over my shoulders a 1/2 mile, remember the dragging statement. Track sign was heavy, he wasn't running alone, 25yds. 3" #4 buck, not even a death spin. You would have gotten a good laugh seeing me going over this 100' cable bridge with this yote, maybe 1 foot wide at the most.


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

Look closely at the track, 2 claws will be visible in the track. I like the name Mach1cj, do you own one? Happen to own a 428 4spd 67 Galaxie, building a 466 71 pinto for norwalk at the moment.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Send me a pic,wait a minute when we were on the phone you said it was 60#s now its down to 45#s..........LOL...........Just messing with you.............Take care....................Rich


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

After I hiked it a 1/2 mile around my neck it felt like 100lbs, I sent you pics.


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

MRslippery said:


> Look closely at the track, 2 claws will be visible in the track. I like the name Mach1cj, do you own one? Happen to own a 428 4spd 67 Galaxie, building a 466 71 pinto for norwalk at the moment.


actually i owned two Mach 1's. the first one i bought was a brand new 1970 Mach 1 428cj R-code 4 speed car. years later and trying to relive the past i bought another 1970 428cj R-code with an automatic. sold it about 5 yrs. ago. your bringing back memories with that '67. i took my drivers test in a '63 (352 sled) and my brother had a '66 (390). i raced a '66 Mustang GT, 289 4bbl, 4 [email protected] norwalk in the late 60's. i could only imagine a pinto with a 466. how many hp?? estimated et?? sounds awesome, good luck with your build.


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice ride, the pinto will be nothing special, fresh 466ci, dove heads, maybe 425hp. This is to be a 12 second, have fun car, if it runs faster than 12.0 I'll pull plugs and weld the holes, or throw a cheby in it. i'm going back 30 years, my first car was a 71 pinto, back halfed, caged, 69 351w, toploader, 9". My plan is to run then cook dogs with the grand kids and watch the cars. If it was about et/hp I'd take one of my dove blocks and build a 557, it's only for fun now, even if it goes 20.0.


----------

